# Atlanta fly show



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Me and the wife plan on heading up that way.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Going. Friday afternoon. Need some of brad buzzy's bucktails.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When and where. Is it Shallow Water


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

It’s an everything show. I know t&T is going to be there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I may go depending on my schedule


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

If all goes well, I’ll be there Saturday


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I used to go to the Denver show pretty often and SLC when they had one. I never have understood how they can charge you so much money to go in and listen to a bunch of guys advertise their products. Crazy gluttens us fly guys are....lol


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Having been in several shows with a business it really is quite the racket the promoters have going. They charge a bunch for the booths. Depending on the show it can be many thousands of dollars. Then they turn around and charge a pretty penny for folks to just walk in the door. Yes I get that the venues they use are not cheap. But still what a racket they have going.

Here's a hint. If the promoters were not making good money then they wouldn't be doing it year after year!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I may try for Saturday


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stick equals mud. I’m still going to go and give it a look sat and sun.

If anyone wants to meet up call/text 713-670-4535


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Stick equals mud. I’m still going to go and give it a look sat and sun.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet up call/text 713-670-4535


I’ll Share a beer Saturday with ya!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> I’ll Sahara a beer Saturday with ya!


Nice we also have I tickets to the film fest.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well should all microskiffers meet there


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't drink but how are we going to know who's who


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Just pm the morning of


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I don't drink but how are we going to know who's who


Use the secret handshake............


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm going Friday and Saturday. Too many speakers covering fresh & salt for one day. Plus I signed up for the Bob Clouser casting class on Saturday afternoon.

Also going to another fly fishing expo here in Crystal River the following weekend with Steve Huff as the featured speaker.

When I think about how much I paid for my kids to go to college I think these shows are a bargain.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Might see you there Friday mike. Gonna take biscuits down to the boys at the shop Saturday.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I will be there both days as well. If people wanted to we could start a group conversation on microskiff and exchange numbers so we don't have to post it here out in the open.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@texasag07 please start it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> Just pm the morning of


K


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> I'm going Friday and Saturday. Too many speakers covering fresh & salt for one day. Plus I signed up for the Bob Clouser casting class on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Also going to another fly fishing expo here in Crystal River the following weekend with Steve Huff as the featured speaker.
> 
> When I think about how much I paid for my kids to go to college I think these shows are a bargain.


I signed up for the Clouser Casting Class also - see you there!


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

Did anyone watch Beyond the Horizon? Steve at Flyfish Ganaja is a super nice guy. I stumbled across that place a few years ago on my way down to Panama, and I’m ready to back.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Rooster said:


> I signed up for the Clouser Casting Class also - see you there!


It was good to meet you.

That side arm, dart throwing grip style of casting they were teaching has my forearm hurting this morning. Not sure if I can do that with a 12wt.

It was also great to meet Rick and Tx AG. 

Saw a bunch of people I hadn’t seen in a while, and made some new friends too.

Great show. Happy I went.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> It was good to meet you.
> 
> That side arm, dart throwing grip style of casting they were teaching has my forearm hurting this morning. Not sure if I can do that with a 12wt.
> 
> ...


Good meeting you also! I need to get back out and practice it; I was pleased about the amount of line I was throwing there with little effort. Raining & Cold today - not the day for it. Best Regards,


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Having been in several shows with a business it really is quite the racket the promoters have going. They charge a bunch for the booths. Depending on the show it can be many thousands of dollars. Then they turn around and charge a pretty penny for folks to just walk in the door. Yes I get that the venues they use are not cheap. But still what a racket they have going.
> 
> Here's a hint. If the promoters were not making good money then they wouldn't be doing it year after year!


I don’t see the problem.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Was a pleasure meeting everyone yesterday!! Can’t wait for some warmer weather and spend some time on the water!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> Was a pleasure meeting everyone yesterday!! Can’t wait for some warmer weather and spend some time on the water!!



Me too. Can't wait till spring


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry, did not text. Got there at 9 with biscuits for Fishhawk boys, got some primo bucktails and come home to help prepare for big game party. And harassed the Scott rep. Known him for about 20 years. Know Mike, Rick if u ever come to thomasville when I am there , we can go get to moonspin pizza and enjoy the best za south of nyc.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

flysalt060 said:


> Sorry, did not text. Got there at 9 with biscuits for Fishhawk boys, got some primo bucktails and come home to help prepare for big game party. And harassed the Scott rep. Known him for about 20 years. Know Mike, Rick if u ever come to thomasville when I am there , we can go get to moonspin pizza and enjoy the best za south of nyc.


I’ll take you up on that!!! Damn good pizza!!!!


----------

